# Dr Pepper ?



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Does anyone know any stores to get it? Its not at geant, safest way and a few others I have tried. Thanks in advance! Jynx


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The Deals supermarket near my apartment has it, it's on the Marina level underneath the Iris Blue tower next to the Grosvenor House Hotel. They even had vanilla flavour Dr Pepper if I remember correctly.


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

I've seen in in Spinneys near the Jumeirah Mosque - probably get it at other Spinneys though...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Why though? Just WHY?

It's YUCK!


----------



## Jewles (Nov 4, 2008)

It tastes like the medicine I used to spit out as a child


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Amaretto and Dr Pepper of course


----------



## Nicole101982 (Nov 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Amaretto and Dr Pepper of course


I have had good luck finding it at Choitram's in Abu Dhabi, there is one right by Mercato Mall in Jumeirah. They have loads of imported item from the UK, States & Canada...Good luck finding it!


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

All Spinney's have it... they also have IRN BRU!!! <3


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ossy said:


> they also have IRN BRU!!! <3


I'm not going to lie. I have a semi.


----------



## Big Bazza (Oct 22, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> I'm not going to lie. I have a semi.


My wife will be so happy to hear that there is Irn Bru in Dubai. She's scottish you see and needs here daily fix of the stuff!!!!!

Oh yeah, and she swears by it as a hangover recovery.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I see you say Geant does not have it. Strange, my wife bought a Dr Pepper from them a little while back. They do seem to have stock of a thing once and when you go back, no more.


----------



## firebird (Oct 6, 2009)

tastes like fizzy cough mixture! Get some Mountain Dew on the go!


----------



## nwokohk (Feb 12, 2010)

firebird said:


> tastes like fizzy cough mixture! Get some Mountain Dew on the go!


Totally agree,
but seems like Dr. Pepper has its special magic:
you either hate it, or love it bad.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Mountain Dew and Amaretto I dont think will go quite well together... 

And I keep looking at geant. I think its hit or miss. I will find something there, and then go back a few weeks later, and its not there.


----------

